# [OT] Servizi RossoAlice solo per utenti Microsoft

## superbubba

Il sito rossoalice non permette di vedere le partite a chi non possiede windows.

Quindi chi oltre a pagare la connessione ed eventualmente la partita e/o altro deve pure spedendere i soldi per Microsoft.

http://live.rossoalice.it/test/check_player.html

 :Mad: 

Propongo di scrivere una bella lettera di protesta!

----------

## mambro

Si sono daccordo però prima bisogna vedere se nel contratto c'è scritto che si ha il diritto di usufruire del servizio rosso alice, perchè se è così piantiamo tutti un bel casino   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hardskinone

Qualcosa di analogo era successo tempo fa con virgilio.it. Segnalando sui siti giusti (PuntoInformatico, wup.it, etc) si puo' dare risalto al problema e far si che tanta gente mandi email di protesta.

Virgilio.it aveva risolto in 24h   :Cool: 

----------

## cataenry

ehm... ora vi racconto questa che è fresca fresca di giornata..

[driiin] (rispondo al telefono)

Lei: Buon giorno, parlo con il signor Enrico?

Io: si, chi parla..?

Lei: salve sono $nome_comune e stiamo promuovendo la nuova offerta alice per vedere le partite di calcio...

Io: (abbastanza interessato ma già sapevo della situazione) mi dica..

Lei: dunque, 4¤ al mese $blablabla, 2 * $blablabla, tutto questo tranquillamente con il piccì di casa che possiede...

Io: senta, c'è un piccolo dettaglio, avete migliorato il servizio che offrite, oppure le condizioni sono le stesse di prima? Tipo io non uso windows, e mi pare che voi sulla home di questa risorsa escludiate ogni sys op diverso da quello, incluso Mac OS...

Lei: (con voce mooolto turbata) ma lei cosa usa?

Io: Linux (se gli dicevo pure GNU/Linux andava in tilt  :Laughing: )

Lei: un attimo che contatto il *tecnico* e le dico...

[sleep(90)]

Lei: sig. Enrico?

Io: si

Lei: senta, m'ha detto il collega che può tranquillamente scaricare un programmino per windows che farà tutto lui...

Io: [mode=ops]signorina, veramente, come le ho detto, non ho windows[mode=await]

Lei: ahhhhhhhh.....(sorpresa) ma allora cosa usa?

Io: (penso "aridaje") Linux...

Lei: ah, ok, mi spiace...

Io: no problem, 4¤ risparmiati sulla bolletta  :Razz: 

[non fanno vedere il Milan, che lo facevo a fare??]

Bella lì e a presto... sto per installare gentoo sul nuovo pc, quindi a breve sarò di nuovo up  :Wink: 

Byez  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Ho saputo anche che hanno avuto problemi con il loro server per lo streaming, nel senso che non sono riusciti a gestire tutte le richieste per il servizio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> ehm... ora vi racconto questa che è fresca fresca di giornata..
> 
> ....
> 
> 

 

Nooo che culo.. Volevo fare anch'io una cosa del genere solo che ha risposto mia mamma... se me l'avesse passato...    :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq su ziobudda hanno già segnalato il problema

----------

## silian87

Bisognerebbe fare un database di queste conversazioni, sono troppo spassose. Ore perse (IO) a spiegargli (al tecnico) che il router non ha bisogno di driver e quindi mi va anche su Linux, e che il problema e' piu' che altro dei parametri; poi, dopo 200 passaggi da parte di vari tecnici, con relativa spiegazione a tutti, ho soperto che non avevano ancora attivato l'adsl a casa mia. Ma e' mai possibile??!??! Ed il bello e' che succede ad ogni povero cristo che cerca di variare qualcosa!

----------

## oRDeX

io manderei qlc come un centinaio di migliaia di e-mail di protesta...

----------

## mambro

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Bisognerebbe fare un database di queste conversazioni, sono troppo spassose. Ore perse (IO) a spiegargli (al tecnico) che il router non ha bisogno di driver e quindi mi va anche su Linux, e che il problema e' piu' che altro dei parametri; poi, dopo 200 passaggi da parte di vari tecnici, con relativa spiegazione a tutti, ho soperto che non avevano ancora attivato l'adsl a casa mia. Ma e' mai possibile??!??! Ed il bello e' che succede ad ogni povero cristo che cerca di variare qualcosa!

 

[OT]

Bè non immagini le discussioni con un tecnico in un negozio dove sono andato ad aiutare una mia amica a comprare un computer...

Tecnico:Se non hai l'antivirus la garanzia non copre

Io:Mi pare strano, cmq l'antivirus ce l'ho

Tecnico:Si ma devi averlo regolarmente licenziato, se vuoi abbiamo qui McAfee in promozione

Io:Ho AVG che è gratuito

Tecnico:Si ma devi avere la regolare licenza

Io:è gratuito perchè lo distribuiscono loro stessi gratuiti, non perchè evado la licenza

Tecnico:Mi pare strano cmq non so se rientra nelle specifiche degli anitivirus

Io:Dev'essere necessariamente norton e costare centinaia di euro per entrare nelle specifiche ?

Tecnico:No, non norton (si si dev'essere McAfee che prommuovono  :Very Happy: ) L'importante è che sia aggiornabile

Io:Si si, vengono rilasciati gli aggiornamenti sul database dei virus ogni settimana circa..

Tecnico:Va bè io ti ho avvisato, non mi prendo responsabilità

Idiota   :Rolling Eyes: 

[/OT]

----------

## mambro

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> io manderei qlc come un centinaio di migliaia di e-mail di protesta...

 

Se qualcuno che sa scrivere prepara una e-mail standard la mandiamo tutti in coro   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *hardskinone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Virgilio.it aveva risolto in 24h  

 

Virgilio aveva solo un problema sul portale, cos risolvibile, alice invece basa tutta la tecnologia dello streaming su windows media player e quindi windows, credo che sia abbastanza dispendioso per loro cambiare tutto.

Ovviamente hanno ricevuto talmente poche lamentele ( forse neanche una) che lasciano perdere.

----------

## =DvD=

Io ho tre indirizzi mail.

E' scorretto mandare mail di protesta da tutti e tre?

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' scorretto mandare mail di protesta da tutti e tre?

 

Tanto quanto il loro comportamento   :Laughing: 

----------

## ema

x mambro:

putroppo ce ne sono di tecnici cosi rincog*****ti...

----------

## alexio2ky

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io ho tre indirizzi mail.
> 
> E' scorretto mandare mail di protesta da tutti e tre?

 

Io ho mandato una email di protesta all'indirizzo della telecom (quella relativa al 187). Tu che indirizzi hai?

Ho protestato sul fatto che l'utenza gnu/linux è trattata come utenza di serie b, non potendo accedere ai servizi come rossoalice, e che stò seriamente pensando di disdire alice-adsl.

----------

## doom.it

Le email dai singoli non le leggono nemmeno...

Io sarei per scrivere a Punto Informatico e altri siti del genere (PI in genere ha parecchia visibilità e cura per queste cose)

----------

## gutter

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> Le email dai singoli non le leggono nemmeno...
> 
> Io sarei per scrivere a Punto Informatico e altri siti del genere (PI in genere ha parecchia visibilità e cura per queste cose)

 

Son d'accordo con te. Questa mi sembra la soluzione migliore   :Very Happy: 

Possiamo aprire un posto e scrivere una bozza di una mail che poi spediremo firmandola tutti.

----------

## alexio2ky

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *doom.it wrote:*   Le email dai singoli non le leggono nemmeno...
> 
> Io sarei per scrivere a Punto Informatico e altri siti del genere (PI in genere ha parecchia visibilità e cura per queste cose) 
> 
> Son d'accordo con te. Questa mi sembra la soluzione migliore  
> ...

 

Per quanto stimo e seguo Punto Informatico, non credo abbia tutto questo potere. Inoltre una email firmata da tutti mi sembra una sorta di inutile "petizione online". Firmata poi da tante persone mi sembra ancora meno credibile di tante email diverse inviate da persone diverse.

Se bisogna "far rumore", bisogna farlo tramite canali di informazione importanti (quotidiani nazionali o canali televisivi). O martellarli di email e telefonate di protesta.

Personalmente non vedo molte altre alternative.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io invece sarei dell'opinione che e' ora di prendere coscienza del potere d'acquisto che abbiamo.

siamo una esigua minoranza come utenti rispetto agli utenti ms? vero. pero' siamo. cominciamo a non comprare piu servizi di queste ditte, e poi vediamo come va.

just my 2c.

----------

## federico

Se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta punto informatico non e' altro che un sito di gossip e tante volte farebbero meglio a stersene zitti...

----------

## alexio2ky

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io invece sarei dell'opinione che e' ora di prendere coscienza del potere d'acquisto che abbiamo.
> 
> siamo una esigua minoranza come utenti rispetto agli utenti ms? vero. pero' siamo. cominciamo a non comprare piu servizi di queste ditte, e poi vediamo come va.
> 
> just my 2c.

 

mah! potresti aver ragione, però come tu stesso dici, siamo una minoranza. E un su un parco di 1 milione di abbonati (cifra inventata), 1000 in meno non cambiano granchè...

----------

## federico

Il punto e' che quelli che ci credono per davvero sono pochi, tutti gli altri sono  linuxari che per vedersi il milan riavviano in windows...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il punto e' che quelli che ci credono per davvero sono pochi, tutti gli altri sono  linuxari che per vedersi il milan riavviano in windows...

 

haia.... stiamo sconfinando nel fondamentalismo....  :Confused: 

Ricordiamoci sempre che si sta parlando di un sistema operativo e non di una ragione di vita...

Sono daccordo che dovremmo essere più incisivi sulle aziende che non supportano gli standard opensource, tuttavia gran parte della colpa di questo sta soprattutto nell'ignoranza dei "tecnici" preposti a tali servizi piuttosto che nella malizia delle aziende

l giorno che tante persone supporteranno attivamente software opensource (e non obbligatoriamente linux... non voglio uno windows 2 la vendetta, anche se opensource) saranno le stesse esigenze di mercato ad imporre gli standardi giusti. Nel frattempo io gioco la mia parte installando distribuzioni linux sui computer degli amici e propagandando le sue prestazioni

Non volgio però creare una casta di linuxiani "puri" che si mettano poi a combattere guerre virtuali per imporre il proprio software con la forza!

----------

## X-Drum

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> io invece sarei dell'opinione che e' ora di prendere coscienza del potere d'acquisto che abbiamo.
> 
> siamo una esigua minoranza come utenti rispetto agli utenti ms? vero. pero' siamo. cominciamo a non comprare piu servizi di queste ditte, e poi vediamo come va.
> 
> just my 2c.

 

no problem! la telecom già mi frega 80K a bimestre non c'è pericolo che acquisti altri servizi da lei

----------

## cataenry

 *federico wrote:*   

> tutti gli altri sono  linuxari che per vedersi il milan riavviano in windows...

 

Spero tu non ti riferisca a me, altrimenti saresti in errore... ho semplicemente che non mi son messo a sbattere ancora di più solo perchè a me di vedere le altre squadre non importava... Fondamentalismo o no, spero di aver sbagliato nell'interpretare il tuo messaggio, altrimenti gradirei non mi venissero messe in bocca cose che non ho mai detto/pensato...

Basta, chiudo qui..

Buona continuazione...

----------

## =DvD=

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il punto e' che quelli che ci credono per davvero sono pochi, tutti gli altri sono  linuxari che per vedersi il milan riavviano in windows...

 

E chi ce l'ha windows sa riavviare!! lol

----------

## federico

 *cataenry wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   tutti gli altri sono  linuxari che per vedersi il milan riavviano in windows... 
> 
> Spero tu non ti riferisca a me, altrimenti saresti in errore... ho semplicemente che non mi son messo a sbattere ancora di più solo perchè a me di vedere le altre squadre non importava... Fondamentalismo o no, spero di aver sbagliato nell'interpretare il tuo messaggio, altrimenti gradirei non mi venissero messe in bocca cose che non ho mai detto/pensato...
> 
> Basta, chiudo qui..
> ...

 

Veramente non c'era nessun riferimento a cose/persone specifiche...

Probabilmente neanche avevo letto il tuo post ho solo fatto una scorsa nel leggere l'argomento !  :Smile: 

----------

## alexio2ky

su zio budda ho letto che il programma gxine (xine-lib) supporta il protocollo mms di rosso alice, semmai provo e vi faccio sapere...

----------

## alexio2ky

mah, ho fatto un paio di prove ma sembra non funzionare  :Sad: 

magari segnalate, se ne conoscete qualcuno, un programma che supporti lo stream mms...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

purtroppo io ci sono riuscito solo con windows media player.

il mio consiglio, ahime, e' di mettere wine e installarci su wmp.

----------

## JacoMozzi

quelli gratuiti partono con mplayer ed il suo plugin per mozilla, ma poi non si vede un cavolo. Solo quadratoni colorati...

Scusate per la descrizione  :Wink: 

Ciao

Jaco

----------

## Truzzone

Nessuno ha provato ASFRecorder? Io lo utilizzavo tempo fà su winzozz e funzionava alla grande sia con asf che wmv   :Very Happy:   L'unica 'pecca' che ho riscontrato è che per vedere bene devi aspettare che scarichi tutto il video ed ora hanno fatto un doppio controllo da server per impedire di usarlo   :Evil or Very Mad:   per salvare lo stesso lo streaming si deve aprirlo con un browser e mentre tenta di connetersi lancia ASFRec..   :Laughing: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Cool: 

----------

## alexio2ky

su ziobudda qualcuno ha consigliato mimms... proprio per lo stream di mms://

Possibile che esista solo per debian?

----------

## Truzzone

Ora ho trovato anche questo che non ho mai provato per maggiori informazioni qui.

Ma il classico Mplayer non funziona per il protocollo diverso da http?   :Question: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexio2ky

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Ora ho trovato anche questo che non ho mai provato per maggiori informazioni qui.

 

L'ho provato anche io, ma quello cmq è un programma che scarica lo stream, non ti permette di vederlo in diretta (come nel caso di una partita). E cmq non funziona con gli indirizzi assurdamente lunghi di rossoalice. Nella home page di questo progetto c'è una estensione per xine, ma non me la compila:( e con emerge non c'è traccia.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma il classico Mplayer non funziona per il protocollo diverso da http?   

 

purtroppo le ultime 3 versioni di mplayer che ho provato non mi funzionano. Sul sito ufficiale è garantito il funzionamento per lo stream mms, però quando inserisco l'url del filmato mi dà errore. Il fatto è che gli url estratti dalla pagina di alice sono molto lunghi... e non vorrei che generassero strani BOF:)

Vi faccio un esempio di indirizzo:

mms://videoteca.cdn.interbusiness.it/contentR4/mytv/20040926/20040926_highlights_interparma_1c.wmv?CLI=&IPADDRESS=xx.xx.xx.xx&USERDATA=xxxx&TRANSACTIONID=0&WMThinning=0

----------

## Truzzone

Nessuno ha provato ASFRecorder?

Quello per windows permette l'anteprima mentre si scarica lo streaming, non ho mai provato quello per linux.

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Vi faccio un esempio di indirizzo:
> ...

 

In riferimento a questo:

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> per salvare lo stesso lo streaming si deve aprirlo con un browser e mentre tenta di connettersi lancia ASFRec.. 

 

Credo che in qualsiasi programma avrai questo problema, perchè nel link vengono passati diversi parametri relativi all'account ecco perchè ASFRecorder funziona solo se lo lanci mentre sta tentando la connessione al server il browser con il plug-in.

Ciao by Truzzone   :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexio2ky

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha provato ASFRecorder?
> 
> Quello per windows permette l'anteprima mentre si scarica lo streaming, non ho mai provato quello per linux.

 

ho asfrecorder installato, ma ti prego dammi lumi su come funziona:) o perlomeno su cosa intendi tu

----------

## xchris

vi racconto questa breve storia:

su lifegate radio e' disponibile un intervista con Vasco.

Provo con il pinguino....

NON VA

Mando una mail a lifegate e gli faccio il pippotto che proprio loro non possono precludere l'accesso a priori a degli utenti.

10 minuti dopo mi arriva una mail con i ringraziamenti per la segnalazione e la stringa esatta per ascoltarla con mplayer!

MITICI  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

mi potete postare un indirizzo di un video che non riuscite a vedere?

sto provando un po' con mplayer e il grande fardello e' uscito...(WOW...forse era meglio di no  :Very Happy: )

ciao

----------

## Truzzone

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho asfrecorder installato, ma ti prego dammi lumi su come funziona:) o perlomeno su cosa intendi tu

 

Quello che facevo io in windows con l'interfaccia grafica era molto semplice, andavo su File > Apri URL copiavo/incollavo l'indirizzo mms:// aspettavo la connessione, in automatico mi chiedeva dove salvare il file, mettevo il nome confermavo e cominciava a scaricare, poi clickavo sul pulsante con l'occhio 'preview' e vedevo in 'anteprima' quello che stavo scaricando, ora non so se nella versione in linux c'è o meno l'interfaccia grafica   :Confused: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Smile: 

----------

## alexio2ky

Nella versione linux è da riga di comando.

Quello che ho fatto è:

1) loggato via firefox alla pagina web di rossoalice

2) selezionato il filmato

3) preso il sorgente della pagina da cui dovrebbe partire il filmato

4) ho estratto l'indirizzo mms://...

5) lanciato da shell:

asfrecorder mms\:\/\/vdn\.videoteca... (sono stato attento a mettere il '\' davanti ai caratteri speciali che comparivano nell'indirizzo)

ma il programma resta bloccato in:

Resolving host: 'videoteca.cdn.interbusiness.it'

connecting to: videoteca.cdn.interbusiness.it

----------

## Truzzone

 *alexio2ky wrote:*   

> ....
> 
> ma il programma resta bloccato in:
> 
> Resolving host: 'videoteca.cdn.interbusiness.it'
> ...

 

Forse dietro un firewall, potrebbe dipendere da questo? Ora non so quali porte utilizza questo protocollo   :Sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## Apetrini

L'altro giorno mio padre mi ha chiesto se puo vedersi le partite con rosso alice. Da qui il mio problema con linux.

Dopo un anno dall'ultimo post su questo 3d vorrei sapare se la situazione è migliorata?

Dov'è che posso fare le prove senza dover acquistare per forza i servizi rosso alice?

Grazie

----------

## nick_spacca

Anche io ero interessato alla faccenda, ma con sommo dispiacere non ho trovato molte soluzioni....i problemi sono diversi:

1) le soluzioni per linux stentano ad arrivare

2) il sito richiede versioni di WMP > 9, quindi anche provando ad emulare WMP con wine/CrossOverOffice non sono riuscito ad installare la versione adeguata

Una possibile soluzione e' installare una versione light di Win (  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) sotto Gentoo tramite emulazione (purtroppo a pagamento  :Crying or Very sad:  ) con programmi tipo vmware et simili....

[GiudizioPersonale] Ho visto una partita recentemente e la qualita' del video a mio giudizio e' abbastanza scarsa...i giocatori si riconoscono a malapena  [/GiudizioPersonale]

----------

## 102376

 *federico wrote:*   

> Il punto e' che quelli che ci credono per davvero sono pochi, tutti gli altri sono  linuxari che per vedersi il milan riavviano in windows...

 

io assomiglierei a questa gente, purtroppo non ho + windows e .... mi devo arrangiare....

per la protesta io ci sto

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi anche io sono interessato a questo discorso..E' migliorato qualcosa??

Per la lettera di protesta appena ho un po di tempo gliela invio!

Grazie..

----------

## alemare

non ho letto tutto tutto però ho visto che si parlava di streaming su mms...

io con firefox con mplayerplug-in riesco a guardare gli streaming in formato mms, rosso alice non o provato ma altri si...

CIAO ALEMARE

----------

## codadilupo

nonstante dovrebbe essere totem il programma predisposto alla lettura degl' mms:// non me ne ha mai aperto uno.

Ora, non so se il problema sia analogo, ma io per il sito di raiclick.it ho risolto utilizzando mplayer.

Coda

----------

